# Emergency safety recall



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

Just received a call from my dealer. Bought my car two weeks ago, checked my onstar account and it showed a water leak recall. Found it funny that the dealer would release a new car with open recalls but i digress.

The dealership tells me that my car has 2 more recalls, one where the front camera or cameras can freeze for 30 seconds at a time leaving the car no feedback which may lead to collisions. The last recall being a seat weld failure where a weld can fail or something and the seat doesnt hold up to a crash. Of note, my car when you sit in the seat it has a clunk sound and is loose to pull on......

Thought i left the lemon behind but it seems i found another. One. 

Anyone else have these recalls?

2016 premier


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm somewhat doubtful that the noun <recall> is being used correctly.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Why not run your Vin# at the G.M Recall site. These might not be recall issues at all, just a TSB for certain cars made on a certain day
https://my.gm.com/recalls


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

I checked the gm site. They are indeed recalls. Dealerships dont email and call a person for TSB. The one has to do with canada guidelines. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

If the water leak you are referring to is the center high mount leaking that was not a recall and no were on the letter i received from gm does it state a recall.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Just re-checked - I've only got the one for the stop light that I haven't had done yet as there's no water in my trunk. Also Premier. What's your build date?


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

I have to hand it to GM though. In the past (80s maybe even more recently) recalls were rare. It was the same for other automakers. They just pretended nothing was wrong and let the customers foot the bill. My 2010 Equinox had various recalls/warranty extensions ranging from rust on the doors to timing chain tensioner/oil pump. The latter wasn't even a safety issue and they could have ignored it and stiffed owners. I think their actions like this help build customer confidence and is a show of goodwill. They got a return customer from me.

Cars are complex machines and they don't always get things right. 
Recalls are a PITA, but I'd rather have them own up to the issues than ignore them.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Boostpatrol said:


> I checked the gm site. They are indeed recalls. Dealerships dont email and call a person for TSB. The one has to do with canada guidelines.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


If it has to do with Canada and I keep on forgetting this, bookmark and check with the GM Canada Recall Centre. I don't know if its different than the U.S. Center?
https://recalls.gm.ca/#/


----------



## sinnman100 (Jan 29, 2017)

i just got my 16 premier last week and they did this on my car before it left the lot


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

Build date shows 06/16 on the sticker. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I'm somewhat doubtful that the noun <recall> is being used correctly.


Did I miss something?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

More websites and such that may help:

My Chevrolet

Chevy Customer Care on Twitter 

Chevrolet Customer Care | Facebook

GM Warranty, Repair & Lemon Law Help

Chevrolet Owner Centre - Landing Page - Chevrolet Canada

Roadside Assistance: Chevrolet, Buick, GMC ... - Certified Service

and don't forget the ever helpful Chevy Customer Care Rep's here on our forum!:bowing::bowing:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> I'm somewhat doubtful that the noun <recall> is being used correctly.


They have reorganized the website so it is a bit confusing. I believe they are extended warranty/service campaigns rather than NHTSA (or whatever you Canadians have up yonder) recalls. 

This is how the Chevrolet lookup shows things. However, at least this one is not an actual recall listed there, nor does it show on the NHTSA site as an eligible recall for my car.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Was the op car assembled in lordstown or Mexico? Just curious.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm waiting to take my car in for the water leak and the oil leak for turbo return line. By the way nothing is leaking but they still have to replace the parts. I just saw on my chevy app I have one for the seat now. Which doesn't surprise me as my seat back does move some on the drivers side.


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

Lordstown



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> More websites and such that may help:
> 
> My Chevrolet
> 
> ...


 You missed the most important link found on My Chevrolet, the very popular CRUZE forum!
Chevrolet Cruze Owners, Chevy Cruze Owners, Chevrolet Cruze Forum, Chevy Cruze Forum


*45 users are online (in the past 15 minutes)*

0 members, 45 guests, 0 anonymous users (See full list) vs us:

CRUZETALK


*Currently Active Users*

There are currently 8291 users online. 155 members and 8136 guests


----------

